# A Joke - Fee's



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Good Morning,

I had contacted a company a few days ago and received this information back from them. I am in disbelief about pricing. I have seen regionals with better pricing.



Lockwork Per lock $36.00
Hasp and Padlock Per lock (A-389 only) $25.00
Chain and Padlock Per lock (A-389 with metal chain) $25.00
Barrel Bolt / Slide Bolt $15.00
Flip Lock $15.00
Thumb Screw Lock $2.50
Lockboxes $12.00

Small Opening Less than 2’x 4’ or less than 24” x 48” $24.00
Medium Opening 2’ x 4’ up to 4’ x 4’ or 48” x 48” $36.00
Large Opening 4’ x 4’ up to 4’ x 8’ or 48” up to 48” x 96” $48.00
Oversized Opening 4’ x 8’ sheet of plywood required $56.00
Single-Panel Glass Slider Requires one sheet of plywood $56.00
Exterior Door $56.00
Maximum Security Door Price includes hasp, hinges and padlock
(A-389)
$80.00
Window Replacement Costs vary depending on size of window Per Bid

Domestic System Per unit. Lines blown with compressed air required2 $96 State of MN
Wet System Per unit. Drain heating system only $196 State of MN
De-Wint Per unit Half the price of a Wint.
Winterization Check $30.00

Debris Removal $20 per cubic yard
Hazardous Debris Removal Hazardous debris includes paint and tires (household cleaners are not
considered hazardous debris)
$20 per cubic yard
Vehicle Removal Includes lien check, towing, and permit cost (if required)4 $80.00
Interior Broom Sweep Included with debris removal Included

Sales Clean Detailed cleaning of property. Please refer to the Sales Clean Checklist
Square footage of property will be verified by Spectrum. Light bulbs
are included
.10 cents / sq ft
Carpet Clean Sq ft will be verified by Spectrum .12 cents / sq ft

Initial Yard Care Includes edging, sweeping, removal of clippings, and removal of
newspapers and misc. debris from porch.
$40
Re-cut Same as Initial Yard Care $30
Clipping Removal Included

Spa / Pool Drain Plus permit costs (if required) Per Bid
Shock Treatment Per Bid
Pool Cleaning Per Bid
Spa / Pool Cover Must meet local ordinances Per bid

Photos No Charge No Charge
Trip Charge $28.00
Occupancy Check $28.00
Eviction Attendance / Allow Access Per man, per hour $25.00
Snow Removal
Water Heater Straps $50.00
Smoke Detectors $20.00
CO Detectors $30.00


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there a question?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> Is there a question?


I am unaware that an interrogative needs to be queried when posting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

OK lemme rephrase then. Is there a point to the thread that you have posted? Are you venting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I am expressing my dismay with this company, attempting to share this information with other contractors as well as opening avenues for compare/contrast with other service providers in the sphere of property preservation; more specifically: property preservation companies in the Midwest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like you just found a sub-contractor to do all your bidding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

$40 for an initial cut....um he## no. Unfortunately the other pricing seems to be the norm for rates as of late. Precisely why I am getting OUT of this business. An honest business owner just can't possibly make a legitimate go of it. Especially considering you are carrying the brunt of their insurance, going to be charged back continually...and then the all foresaken discount. C'mon man! What is this world coming to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

72opp said:


> I am expressing my dismay with this company, attempting to share this information with other contractors as well as opening avenues for compare/contrast with other service providers in the sphere of property preservation; more specifically: property preservation companies in the Midwest.


Gawd, what a windbag. Couldn't you just say you were venting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Gawd, what a windbag. Couldn't you just say you were venting.


:thumbsup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Who's the company giving you these rates? If you posted this as a warning, in addition to venting, it would be nice to know.

Why do you guys have to dog someone for a post like this? We all have frustrations with this industry but not all of us are likely to post them in exactly the same way.

If you read through the other threads, there are quite a few that started this way or at least along the same lines. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Who's the company giving you these rates? If you posted this as a warning, in addition to venting, it would be nice to know.
> 
> Why do you guys have to dog someone for a post like this? We all have frustrations with this industry but not all of us are likely to post them in exactly the same way.
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't get the PP thing. I have yet to hear one good thing about it. All I hear is how little the pay is for this and for that. The simple answer is to not work for these people if you don't like the rates they give. 

I don't see anyone dogging anyone above, maybe a little anti but what are we, so thin skinned we can't take some comments and opinions?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

KentWhitten said:


> I don't see anyone dogging anyone above, maybe a little anti but what are we, so thin skinned we can't take some comments and opinions?


Actually, I am not thin-skinned at all or I wouldn't be in this industry. It has its ups and downs and I move on when it's time to move on, same as anyone else.

But the comments made were not directed at me. They were directed at someone who admitted he was a newbie. And bashing newbies, especially, seems to happen at CT a lot. To me, it's disgusting that a new member is put on the defensive so often.

I come here to network and socialize as much as to learn and educate myself. I also come here to recruit, even if I don't do it openly. I work with many of the vendors at this forum but those whose attitudes are unprofessional are avoided. And who knows.......... they might be great guys and gals away from the forum, people I might enjoy working with.

A LOT of recruiters come to this forum. It's a very popular place these days. But a lot of vendors are passed over in the recruiting process by some very good companies. 

So, while I'm not thin-skinned, someone who may have quite a bit to contribute might be and could be discouraged from posting any further. We don't all have to agree. In fact, I love a good debate. I just think that's name-calling is out of line.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Who's the company giving you these rates? If you posted this as a warning, in addition to venting, it would be nice to know.
> 
> Why do you guys have to dog someone for a post like this? We all have frustrations with this industry but not all of us are likely to post them in exactly the same way.
> 
> ...


Spectrum. Also informed me through email that I can negotiate pricing. I have my doubts about this. I don't understand why they are so high on wint (I have seen a great deal lower amounts given) and so low on debris.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

72opp said:


> Spectrum. Also informed me through email that I can negotiate pricing. I have my doubts about this. I don't understand why they are so high on wint (I have seen a great deal lower amounts given) and so low on debris.


Actually, they are not high on wints. But they offer more than the majority of the companies out there.

$20 cy for debris removal is definitely low. Some companies will give more on some items and less on others, depending on where they want to make their profits. 

In some cases, it won't affect the vendor much or even at all, especially if there's little to no debris to remove. Then they get paid the higher rate for all the other services. Just be sure you find out what their discount is and whether the pricing already reflects it.

As in everything else, though, you are the only one who can determine whether a prospective client's pricing works for you and either accept or decline. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

72opp said:


> Carpet Clean Sq ft will be verified by Spectrum .12 cents / sq ft


.12 cents / sq ft??? 

How can anyone clean 2000 square feet of carpet for $2.40?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

thom said:


> .12 cents / sq ft???
> 
> How can anyone clean 2000 square feet of carpet for $2.40?


Fire that one off to your accountant and see what he comes up with:blink:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't be done at .12 / sf. It can barely be done for between .20 and .25, which is what I've been quoted in the past. 

And, even then, it's not worth doing because you have to guarantee NO SPOTS on completion. Carpet can look great when you leave, then spots appear later and they send you back. That's why we don't even offer carpet cleaning. Not to mention, our insurance company won't insure "slip & fall" risks.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

The only dogging that has occured here is on the OP for writing a book when a sentance would do, and on Thom, cause he can't count


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> The only dogging that has occured here is on the OP for writing a book when a sentance would do, and on Thom, cause he can't count


He was posting a price schedule. We see a lot of that around here. It's not unusual and, for other vendors, it's welcome because then they can decide who to pursue and who to avoid.:thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I wasn't saying *you* were thin skinned. 

This is a contractor site and with the fact that people are in construction here, that usually means things are a little rough around the edges. We're not picking daisies and hugging each other. I hardly think "windbag" is bashing. 

Many times, the ribbing is a form of initiation, to see the reaction. If it's a favorable reaction, then one is quite warmly welcomed, but ribbing will continue even though the person is accepted. It is just one type of male bonding. Too bad you think it's disgusting. I just don't think you quite grasp the male concept of comraderie. I certainly don't grasp why women all go to the bathroom together. 

The reaction and the opinion of newbies (isn't that bashing and name calling in itself?) is only their perspective. I've been here quite awhile and have seen the extremes of both sides. Some know how to roll with the punches, some don't. We can't accommodate everyone. And while for the most part we keep personal attacks to a minimum, we certainly are not going to regulate and discuss each and every comment to ascertain whether someone is going to get their feelings hurt or not. 



a1propertyclean said:


> Actually, I am not thin-skinned at all or I wouldn't be in this industry. It has its ups and downs and I move on when it's time to move on, same as anyone else.
> 
> But the comments made were not directed at me. They were directed at someone who admitted he was a newbie. And bashing newbies, especially, seems to happen at CT a lot. To me, it's disgusting that a new member is put on the defensive so often.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> He was posting a price schedule. We see a lot of that around here. It's not unusual and, for other vendors, it's welcome because then they can decide who to pursue and who to avoid.:thumbsup:


Linda,
Your reading comprehension is really sub par. The OP vented, and almost the entire remainder of this thread has been responces to your complaints about our behavior. Really, about the only bad thing said, was when I called the OP a wind-bag about his responce to Kent.




KentWhitten said:


> Is there a question?





72opp said:


> I am unaware that an interrogative needs to be queried when posting.





72opp said:


> I am expressing my dismay with this company, attempting to share this information with other contractors as well as opening avenues for compare/contrast with other service providers in the sphere of property preservation; more specifically: property preservation companies in the Midwest.





Anti-wingnut said:


> Gawd, what a wind bag





a1propertyclean said:


> So, while I'm not thin-skinned, someone who may have quite a bit to contribute might be and could be discouraged from posting any further. We don't all have to agree. In fact, I love a good debate. I just think that's name-calling is out of line


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

> Debris Removal $20 per cubic yard
> Hazardous Debris Removal Hazardous debris includes paint and tires (household cleaners are not
> considered hazardous debris)
> $20 per cubic yard
> Vehicle Removal Includes lien check, towing, and permit cost (if required)4 $80.00


To show that we are not a bunch of meanies, I do agree that the prices shown by the OP are very low.

$20/cu yd for removal of hazardous materials? In Seattle, one tire alone will set you back $5 to $15, and paint can really be spendy. And $80 for getting a junker out of the yard? Seems low.

Hugs and daisies now?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> To show that we are not a bunch of meanies, I do agree that the prices shown by the OP are very low.
> 
> $20/cu yd for removal of hazardous materials? In Seattle, one tire alone will set you back $5 to $15, and paint can really be spendy. And $80 for getting a junker out of the yard? Seems low.
> 
> Hugs and daisies now?


I feel a hippie love festival coming on. Let's start our own "occupy" movement. What do ya say guys and gals?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would like to apologize in advance for my poor typing and communication skills. English wasn't my first language and I have ADD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Baby talk was my first language, followed by babbling


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I would like to apologize in advance for my poor typing and communication skills. English wasn't my first language and I have ADD.


You should apply for a grant from the government then. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Can't be done at .12 / sf. It can barely be done for between .20 and .25, which is what I've been quoted in the past.


The OP says .12 cents / sf. That is different, by 100X ($).12/sf.

.12 cents / sf = $0.0012/sf. 

It's pretty simple arithmetic really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

> Carpet Clean Sq ft will be verified by Spectrum .12 cents / sq ft


Thom is the master. If somebody kills me, I want Thom going all David Caruso on their ass


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Fire that one off to your accountant and see what he comes up with:blink:


You're a bad bad bad man. You made us doubt Thom


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Linda, 

I'm joking. I don't know Ethan, but I really do not think he is a bad man.

Even though he made me doubt Thom.

It's humor. Get it? A joke, it's meant to be funny. Kind of like when you make fun of somebody who doesn't have a sence of humor


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

thom said:


> The OP says .12 cents / sf. That is different, by 100X ($).12/sf.
> 
> .12 cents / sf = $0.0012/sf.
> 
> It's pretty simple arithmetic really.


Aww crap. My smartass gun backfired. Okay.:notworthy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

What national was this 72opp?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Aww crap. My smartass gun backfired. Okay.:notworthy


I forgive you. Now the question is whether Thom will forgive the two of us.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Linda,
> 
> I'm joking. I don't know Ethan, but I really do not think he is a bad man.
> 
> ...


sense of humor? what is a sence? is that like a seance where you channel spirits?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> You should apply for a grant from the government then. Lol.


better, yet I should run for president! lol we've got one right now who wasn't born here and says Hawaii is a part of Asia. I was born in Hawaii, not so sure Hussein was after that comment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Great, now Mr ADD is going all OCD over my spelling


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Baby talk was my first language, followed by babbling


not much has changed huh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> better, yet I should run for president! lol we've got one right now who wasn't born here and says Hawaii is a part of Asia. I was born in Hawaii, not so sure Hussein was after that comment.


Wasn't the President just in Australia? Pretty minor little mistake. Unlike your reference to him as Hussein, which is clearly a mean spirited little play on his middle name.

The mans name is President Barack Obama


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Wasn't the President just in Australia? Pretty minor little mistake. Unlike your reference to him as Hussein, which is clearly a mean spirited little play on his middle name.
> 
> The mans name is President Barack Obama


no, the commander in thief Barack Hussein Obama was in Hawaii a few days ago for APEC. he aint my president. But I didnt expect much from a fool who said he wanted to be president of 57 states.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm done with you


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> no, the commander in thief Barack Hussein Obama was in Hawaii a few days ago for APEC. he aint my president. But I didnt expect much from a fool who said he wanted to be president of 57 states.


Yea we're still talkin bout that The sell out refused to wear the official state wear, the Aloha Shirt:no: for the group photo but when he was in north Africa he wore the Muslim dress of that land the people of Hawaii Ne are fuming over that fraud the way he sold out and denied our state it's rightful place with it's unique wear


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Good Evening,

I would like express my deep and every lasting appreciation to all the non-property preservation contractors who have derailed this thread on a political tangent which is creating quagmire of conversations that have a zero sum effect on the original post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Was there a point to your original post?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I would like express my deep and every lasting appreciation to all the non-property preservation contractors who have derailed this thread on a political tangent which is creating quagmire of conversations that have a zero sum effect on the original post.


We have a smiley for that:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I would like express my deep and every lasting appreciation to all the non-property preservation contractors who have derailed this thread on a political tangent which is creating quagmire of conversations that have a zero sum effect on the original post.


Translated = "Thanks for derailing my thread."

Anti-Wingnut, I don't think he cares about your earlier comment to him! Why say just 5 words when 44 will do?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea we're still talkin bout that The sell out refused to wear the official state wear, the Aloha Shirt:no: for the group photo but when he was in north Africa he wore the Muslim dress of that land the people of Hawaii Ne are fuming over that fraud the way he sold out and denied our state it's rightful place with it's unique wear


Eh haole! Lol Jk. I'm in AZ but I heard about it from some of my family there. I could careless with what he wore. Shoot, put him in a ie lava lava and rubber slippers for all I care. Just do your damn job Hussein.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

KentWhitten said:


> I wasn't saying *you* I certainly don't grasp why women all go to the bathroom together.


When you get this one figured out, let me know. 'Cause I go to the bathroom all by myself. Been doing that since I was about 2 y/o. :laughing:

Seriously, though. I don't know if you read all the PP threads but there are new members that are downright attacked when they start posting. They are here for the education and comraderie, too. But many are made to feel as if they don't belong right off the bat.

I've been around long enough [age-wise & CT membership-wise] that not much bothers me. Except that. 

If someone's being a total ass, then they deserve whatever they get. But I'd really like to see ALL new members be given the chance to build a relationship with those of us who have been around longer. 

I'm not saying everyone has to walk on eggs around the newbies....... just give them a chance to fit in or at least find their place here.

BTW. I knew you weren't saying I was thin-skinned. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Seriously, though. I don't know if you read all the PP threads but there are new members that are downright attacked when they start posting. They are here for the education and comraderie, too. But many are made to feel as if they don't belong right off the bat......
> 
> If someone's being a total ass, then they deserve whatever they get. But I'd really like to see ALL new members be given the chance to build a relationship with those of us who have been around longer.


I hardly ever look at this topic, but it seems like the behavior here is nothing out of the norm.

It seems like the PP business is a tough nut to make a lot of money in. And a lot of the posts are examples of onerous pricing and business structures


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

There are a few posts about pricing and structure. Mostly because there are set rates and guidelines for the industry and many of the nationals circumvent everything they can to get that extra penny in their pocket. 

And the vendors & contractors push back as best they can to make changes and reveal scam artists. 

But, if you read the lengthier threads, you'll see that most of the posts and comments are very informative to all members. Even us "oldies" learn something once in awhile. 

It's good to know who's who in this industry. Posting the good and bad makes everyone aware and, in some cases, has saved a few vendors some unnecessary heartache.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

thom said:


> .12 cents / sq ft???
> 
> How can anyone clean 2000 square feet of carpet for $2.40?


I hope you made a typo...If not you prob should be using a calculator


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> I hope you made a typo...If not you prob should be using a calculator


Man, Property Preservation is one hell of a drug. People are cleaning carpet for that? People are paying to do work......


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont think any vendor is getting rich in pp business ,maybe some are making a good living ,depends what areas you are in some are better then others,but everyone wants a fair deal does'nt matter what trade your in if its electrical,plumbing,roofing or any other trade.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> People are paying to do work......







So what else is new?




I'm still waiting on over $2000 from a trashout 4/1/11.

I was told nearly 3 weeks ago it was "being paid on friday".
I sent an email this week inquiring as to which friday.

I've been given a date, but I'm not holding my breath until I see the check in the mail.
It better hurry. My clutch is needing replaced on the work truck.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> So what else is new?
> 
> I'm still waiting on over $2000 from a trashout 4/1/11.
> 
> ...


But people are taking that low prices like a drug. R


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I used to see that all the time when I was a trucking company owner.
Folks would haul for prices so far below my operating costs, let alone profit line that you just knew they had no clue what their costs were to make the wheels turn.
So many folks just make beer money and then wonder why they can't put new tires on their truck or make essential repairs to equipment that keeps them in business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lol*

I work for spectrum and my price matrix is way off compared to yours.I am not sure how they do it but they do it.I am still a newbie so I stll have more to learn


----------

